# 101 ways to catch bullhead..... not really



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I went out today to catch some bullheads and i was shocked at the way they were hitting. It didnt matter if the worm was on bottom or 2 inches from the surface. And they are off the nests because i was catching 1 inch bullheads by the dozen. Heres the ways i was catching them today, feel free to add on.

1. Bottom Nightcrawler
2. Under a bobber at 4 inches
3. Top water with a fly
4. Weightless with wax worm
5. A power grub
6. small diving crank bait
7. Had one inhale my crappie bobber
8. Crappie minnows
9. Bass Minnows
10. Baby shad
11. fishing with extra line with a hook, pulled in with my hands.


Now the 101 ways is a joke but i caught close to 50 today just in an hour and a half.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude!, Hooke me up!!!!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

damn nate the bait fishin machine LOL


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys, I didn't think they are, but... are bullheads the same as yellow bellys?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nate u didnt say if steve was there with the video camera this time LOL


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

lacdown said:


> Guys, I didn't think they are, but... are bullheads the same as yellow bellys?



Yellow bellies are what bullheads are referred to as. There is the Black Bullhead and then theres the Yellow Bullhead. The only difference really is the fact that the black bullhead's whiskers on its bottom side of the jaw are black and the yellow bullheads are yellow or white


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Dude!, Hooke me up!!!!



Bryan name the time and place and i will get you some


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

it was amazing how they were hitting for you nate, i only got a couple channels in the current and everytime i turned around you had a fish on. But my smallie could eat all of your fish


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

can't wait to get them bullheads out. they are going to catch alot of fish for us. or they better. Nate I say it is time to get the 55 gallon out!!!!


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> can't wait to get them bullheads out. they are going to catch alot of fish for us. or they better. Nate I say it is time to get the 55 gallon out!!!!



Well steve thats up to me now isnt it???? my house....  i will think about it


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Sir Yes Sir!!! Sorry Sir!!


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Sir Yes Sir!!! Sorry Sir!!



at ease soldier, nates going to skunk you tonight:S


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

O'doyle Rules!!!!!!!:d


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Well if I recall,Nate you were that last one to get skunked.. WHen was the last time I went and didn't get anything. If I recall a few weeks ago you were ready to leave when I hooked one and then as soon as the pole went out I got another run. Now Who Rules????? not ODoyle!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Well if I recall,Nate you were that last one to get skunked.. WHen was the last time I went and didn't get anything. If I recall a few weeks ago you were ready to leave when I hooked one and then as soon as the pole went out I got another run. Now Who Rules????? not ODoyle!!!



its cool the fish felt sorry for the lead i had. And now that you say that im not casting your poles for you. looks whos fishing 5 foot from the bank


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok Richard Kimble!! mess with the one armed man


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok be that way steve well have fun at practice i will be at the river catching cancer.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

also to add on to the story when i went to pick up the bait trap i found a dozen chubs in there but one wasnt moving real well and this was the reason.


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

that little snake is mean, i say you use him for bait lol


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

ever fish out at clark lake for the bullheads... if you guys are looking for bait, they are everywhere right now out there...went out last week to fish and couldnt fish for anything for the slight reason that whatever I threw out a bullhead would bite it...I was throwing jigs, minnows, nightcrawlers, waxworms, crankbaits, literally everything I had with me and I caught a bullhead on everything I threw...left after 2 hours because I was tired of taking them off my line...sharp little pectoral fins, but I must caught around 50-75 of them at all depths


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

Flathead King 06 said:


> ever fish out at clark lake for the bullheads... if you guys are looking for bait, they are everywhere right now out there...went out last week to fish and couldnt fish for anything for the slight reason that whatever I threw out a bullhead would bite it...I was throwing jigs, minnows, nightcrawlers, waxworms, crankbaits, literally everything I had with me and I caught a bullhead on everything I threw...left after 2 hours because I was tired of taking them off my line...sharp little pectoral fins, but I must caught around 50-75 of them at all depths



and i have trouble just catching 1 in chillicothe...haha


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterseeker06 said:


> and i have trouble just catching 1 in chillicothe...haha


I know what your talking about i go to school at OU and hocking and bullheads are hard to find, but i have found some creeks that hold a bunch


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the info, pendogg. I've seen you guys sportin the Northmont shirts. I'm class of '94 but live in Columbus now. Occasionally I go home though and fish with my parents at either Stillwater or the lakes off Wenger road (former pay lakes that look really nice now). Any flatties in either the Stillwater or those lakes? I would assume that since it used to be a pay lake there'd be some big cats left.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

those bullheads are awesome, im sure the kids will have fun when we take them this week


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

we are taking them out today


----------

